# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_1_96SD - LG L01D,L06C,P930,P999,P999DW,V909 and V909DW added.

## 4gsmmaroc

New version - LGQ_1_96SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG P999 and P999DW
 - added direct unlock,IMEI,security and BT fixing,NVM reading,writing and repairing for L06C,V909 and V909DW
 - added direct unlock,IMEI fixing,NVM reading,writing and repairing for P930 and L01D

----------


## thehiddenhand

شكرا

----------

